# US$ 5,500 Off a Hasselblad



## expatinasia (May 1, 2015)

I always found this a weird concept and it would seem I am not alone.

SAR is reporting that the NEX-7 modified Hasselblad Lunar E-mount camera just got a massive $5,500 discount at B&H.

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/this-is-the-biggest-price-drop-on-e-mount-ever-5500-off-on-the-hasselblad-lunar/


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2015)

So much DR just by looking at it ;D


----------



## dolina (May 2, 2015)

The Sony NEX-7 is a digital camera announced Aug 24, 2011

It is replaced by the ILCE-6000 (α6000).

The Sony A6000 is a digital camera announced February 12, 2014.


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2015)

dolina said:


> The Sony NEX-7 is a digital camera announced Aug 24, 2011
> 
> It is replaced by the ILCE-6000 (α6000).
> 
> The Sony A6000 is a digital camera announced February 12, 2014.



And your point is?


----------



## dolina (May 2, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> And your point is?


Interpret it as you will. I am just providing a context to this sale.

$1,500 is a lot of money for a phased out Sony.


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2015)

dolina said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > And your point is?
> ...



Wasn't really looking for context. The thread is more about the business concept of Hasselblad taking Sony cameras and repackaging them before adding on a few thousand dollars to the sale price. US$5,500 off such a camera speaks volumes about that in my eyes.


----------



## tolusina (May 3, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> .... the business concept of Hasselblad taking Sony cameras and repackaging them.....


Looks as though Hassy was attempting to sell this thing as a fashion accessory to the excessively well heeled, Hassy has now discovered how fickle is fashion.


----------



## dolina (May 3, 2015)

My comment is for those who may consider buying this Hassy.

It would had made more sense for them to sell a $5,000 point & shoot with a Sony medium format image sensor.

I'd seriously consider buying one of it one was made.


----------



## expatinasia (May 3, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Looks as though Hassy was attempting to sell this thing as a fashion accessory to the excessively well heeled, Hassy has now discovered how fickle is fashion.



Definitely. It is a business model I have never understood, and while I realise some may prefer what they have done with the shell, to keep the insides exactly the same but charge double or triple the price just makes no sense.

I doubt that there are many here on CR that would buy such an expensive copy of what is not really an Hasselblad, but a Sony.


----------



## dolina (May 3, 2015)

Hassy is trying to find new markets like how Leica entered the medium format segment.


----------



## sanj (May 4, 2015)

I will not suger quote this: They are taking us for idiots.


----------

